# Oven + sausage



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

I was wondering can a person fix sausage in a oven instead of having to heat up a skillet? My wife doesn't want to fix me any so thought I would fix it in oven if can.


----------



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

My MIL does that. She puts sausage patties on a small broiler pan - the fat drains away as it cooks, reduces splashing. She bakes them at 375 degrees. Not sure how exactly long ...about 20 minutes.


----------



## cheryl-tx (Jan 3, 2005)

Sure you can. I do bacon in the oven too! Just easier when you are doing large batches.


----------



## mtc (Dec 23, 2005)

Just remember, if you are doing sausage in casings to poke them with a sharp fork or the tip of a knife so that they won't "POP".


----------



## fin29 (Jun 4, 2003)

That's unnecessary. I routinely cook 10 or 15 lbs. of sausage in casings per full sheet pan and I've NEVER seen a sausage pop. When I cook my own sausage, I'll often pierce the casings to let more fat drain from them, but it's not because I'm afraid they'll explode. Now in the microwave, that's another issue...


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I wouldn't been fixing my own breakfast this morning but wife had been sick all night so had to fix my own food :-( 

Did fix the sausage but let it bake to long was a little dry. So done a few more patties and they turned out better. 

Thanks for the help. Will be doing them like that for now on.


----------



## dodgewc (Jul 8, 2006)

I always cook sausage links as well as bacon in the oven. Cook at 350 degrees. You can do scrapple also. I cooked breakfast at my local Moose Lodge for nigh on 30 years, and the members always loved it.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

How is heating up the oven better than heating up a skillet? :shrug: Actually, stovetop cooking uses a lot less energy -- certainly less propane, I don't know about electricity, but I assume so. I guess I don't see what the advantage is...


----------



## momtaylor (Jul 3, 2008)

we oven fry sausage and bacon. then I drain em well, pat dry, pkg and freeze in amts we will use for a meal. It all gets cooked at once, less propane used, and makes a fast meal come together easily cuz you can pull from the freezer and nuke it to heat up.


----------

